# No more Cotton during lockdown



## DirtyD (17/4/20)

Hi All,

So I am on my last strand of Cotton Bacon V2 - and the lockdown is still extended for 2 weeks...

This was the last thing I thought will run out during lockdown.. Any suggestions for DIY cotton ? Or anyone in the Cape Town CBD / Gardens area that can send a "posduif" to me with vaping cotton ? 

Would appreciate any tips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/4/20)

Would Dischem or clicks not have some pure cotton in the baby section

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/20)

@Resistance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (17/4/20)

Just get some organic cotton from Dischem - (Brown Packaging last time I saw). Just make sure whatever you get is unbleached or treated with any chemicals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/20)

if you're going to use cotton balls, make sure to boil them twice (ideally in distilled water also available from the pharmacy) before using it for vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

DirtyD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I am on my last strand of Cotton Bacon V2 - and the lockdown is still extended for 2 weeks...
> 
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wick-it.t65322/
Also good suggestions above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/4/20)

I tried commercial cotton once. Never again, the taste is horrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

DirtyD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I am on my last strand of Cotton Bacon V2 - and the lockdown is still extended for 2 weeks...
> 
> ...


Also check your Atty boxes. Might be there's cotton in there that you never used.
I needed coils and while looking for the screwdriver I found two original coils in the box.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (17/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Also check your Atty boxes. Might be there's cotton in there that you never used.
> I needed coils and while looking for the screwdriver I found two original coils in the box.


That’s true we never use the cotton that comes with the atties

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That’s true we never use the cotton that comes with the atties


I didn't think twice and dont know what wire this coils are made of I just installed, wicked and I'm vaping happily.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/4/20)

DirtyD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I am on my last strand of Cotton Bacon V2 - and the lockdown is still extended for 2 weeks...
> 
> ...



whats "posduif" ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> whats "posduif" ?


Figure of speech. It used to be quite popular method of using a dove to send and receive messages. Original email

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Figure of speech. It used to be quite popular method of using a dove to send and receive messages. Original email


oh ok . 
@DirtyD if u can come to southern suburbs I have a box of titanium fiber cotton(less than few inches used) u can buy from me. PM me if interested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (18/4/20)

DirtyD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I am on my last strand of Cotton Bacon V2 - and the lockdown is still extended for 2 weeks...
> 
> ...



If your "carrier pigeon" is willing to risk a R1500 travel fine to Bothasig, I'll give you my leftovers of Kendo and CB prime for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (18/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> whats "posduif" ?



Sending it via a pigeon

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TGMV (18/4/20)

Here I'm stuck in Dubai with all my juices in Durban. Was suppose to go home for Easter and come back with my stock. 
Problem is I don't trust the private sellers here so will not chance it and get fake juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (18/4/20)

TGMV said:


> Here I'm stuck in Dubai with all my juices in Durban. Was suppose to go home for Easter and come back with my stock.
> Problem is I don't trust the private sellers here so will not chance it and get fake juice.


DIY.


----------



## Silver (18/4/20)

TGMV said:


> Here I'm stuck in Dubai with all my juices in Durban. Was suppose to go home for Easter and come back with my stock.
> Problem is I don't trust the private sellers here so will not chance it and get fake juice.



Maybe @Amir can advise you. He is a seasoned traveler to Dubai if I am not mistaken

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TGMV (18/4/20)

Silver said:


> Maybe @Amir can advise you. He is a seasoned traveler to Dubai if I am not mistaken


There are a lot of places here selling




Resistance said:


> DIY.



nothing to diy with. Gave it all away 6 months ago when I left SA

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> whats "posduif" ?


@blujeenz gave the English term. There are still people using this service. I guess it for nostalgic reasons or maybe just something different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/4/20)

TGMV said:


> There are a lot of places here selling
> 
> nothing to diy with. Gave it all away 6 months ago when I left SA



https://dubaivapeking.com/pages/about-us

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TGMV (18/4/20)

Saw them as well. Sent an email to confirm if delivery will take place during "sterilization" which is lockdown and to confirm authentic juices. there's another I emailed too, around the corner from me, also waiting a reply from them. I will not support if they sell fakes, and I've come across a crap load being sold here


Resistance said:


> https://dubaivapeking.com/pages/about-us

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Amir (22/4/20)

Dubai has an abundance of vape shops. You could literally walk around in the mall and walk into one. As for fake juices, Dubai has very strict regulations on that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TGMV (22/4/20)

Amir said:


> Dubai has an abundance of vape shops. You could literally walk around in the mall and walk into one. As for fake juices, Dubai has very strict regulations on that.


Thanks man, I can walk into a mall when they ease down on lockdown. please let me know which ones you've bought from if you hve and where

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/4/20)

TGMV said:


> Thanks man, I can walk into a mall when they ease down on lockdown. please let me know which ones you've bought from if you hve and where



Personally I prefer to travel with my own stash in order for the reason that I don’t really budget time in my trips for extra work. I go for a really short time for a specific purpose. However, I’ve been into a vape shop or 2 in the mall as i was passing by and they all pretty much have the same stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

